# Гридин. "Озорные наигрыши"



## сергей.67 (10 Авг 2011)

Кто может-поделитесь, пожалуйста нотами "Озорных наигрышей" Гридина(сольный вариант). Очень нужно! Заранее благодарен!
Адрес: [email protected]


----------



## MAN (11 Авг 2011)

О! Если есть готовые ноты этой пьесы для одного баяна, мне бы тоже очень хотелось их заполучить.
[email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (11 Авг 2011)

Возьмите те самые ноты для дуэта (что в сборнике Гридина) и играйте 1-ую партию. За небольшим исключением (во вступлении надо совместить обе) это и будет solo.


----------



## MAN (12 Авг 2011)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Возьмите те самые ноты для дуэта (что в сборнике Гридина) и играйте 1-ую партию. За небольшим исключением (во вступлении надо совместить обе) это и будет solo.


 Да? Всего и делов-то? Ю. Вострелов тоже так делал? Спасибо!


----------



## zja zja (3 Сен 2011)

там есть ещё одна каденция которую гридин играет, а в нотах её нет. пишите -вышлю [email protected]


----------



## Romannik (18 Сен 2011)

Вышлите и мне пожалуйста. На этот адрес [email protected]


----------



## milongo (18 Сен 2011)

Пожалуйста на [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Mr.Big (18 Сен 2011)

Если можно, и вас не затруднит, вышлите на этот адрес [email protected] заранее благодарен.


----------



## MAN (19 Сен 2011)

zja zja писал:


> там есть ещё одна каденция которую гридин играет, а в нотах её нет. пишите -вышлю [email protected]


Запрос на указанный адрес направил, однако на всякий случай прошу эти ноты ещё и здесь. Пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]
А где можно найти запись авторского исполнения "Озорных наигрышей"?


----------



## dar321 (22 Сен 2011)

А можно и мне каденцию [email protected]


----------



## BudnikYurij (7 Апр 2012)

[email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## denlun (15 Апр 2012)

[email protected] спасибо


----------



## Jupiter (16 Апр 2012)

И мне,пожалуйста, каденцию на [email protected]


----------



## Magistr (10 Фев 2013)

А партитуры случайно нет не у кого?


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Фев 2013)

Есть для ансамбля: *Озорные наигрыши*


----------



## spawellness (11 Фев 2013)

ivankarpovich! А нет ли у вас случайно минуса к партитуре Озорные наигрыши? C уважением Олег Павлович


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Фев 2013)

*spawellness*,
Чего нет,того нет


----------



## figaro12 (2 Мар 2013)

вышлите ноты Озорные наигрыши -баян соло! заранее спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (2 Мар 2013)

*spawellness*,
Я выкладывал минус в разделе "минусовки" Только там нет фрагмента каденции, а после медленной части сразу начинается 1 тема.


----------



## Mr.Big (2 Мар 2013)

chinyaev, если Вас не затруднит, можно ещё раз ссылку на минус. Огромное спасибо.


----------



## сергей.67 (10 Авг 2011)

Кто может-поделитесь, пожалуйста нотами "Озорных наигрышей" Гридина(сольный вариант). Очень нужно! Заранее благодарен!
Адрес: [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (3 Мар 2013)

Получите!


----------



## Tantra (15 Янв 2016)

Прошу поделиться каденцией от Виктора Гридина к "Озарным наигрышам" на адрес [email protected]

Благодарю откликнувшихся.


----------



## vev (15 Янв 2016)

*Tantra*, ловите в почте


----------



## Николай Сергиенко (2 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане! Разучиваю "Озорные наигрыши" по нотам для дуэта. Вопрос по тексту. Почему в первом случае "ми" чистая, а во втором-ми бемоль? Так задумано автором, или ошибка при наборе текста? Насколько я знаю - первый бекар распространяется только на один такт.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (3 Июн 2021)

Николай Сергиенко написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане! Разучиваю "Озорные наигрыши" по нотам для дуэта. Вопрос по тексту. Почему в первом случае "ми" чистая, а во втором-ми бемоль? Так задумано автором, или ошибка при наборе текста? Насколько я знаю - первый бекар распространяется только на один такт.


Там так же ми бекар.


----------



## MAN (4 Июн 2021)

Maestro V.D., случайный бекар действует только до конца такта, а в следующем такте, где сексты на октаву выше, его перед нотой ми нет, следовательно там опять действует бемоль, стоящий при ключе. Именно эта опечатка и вызвала недоумение у Николая Сергиенко.

Нашёл ноты В. Гридин - Озорные наигрыши


----------



## Николай Сергиенко (4 Июн 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Maestro V.D., случайный бекар действует только до конца такта, а в следующем такте, где сексты на октаву выше, его перед нотой ми нет, следовательно там опять действует бемоль, стоящий при ключе. Именно эта опечатка и вызвала недоумение у Николая Сергиенко.
> 
> Нашёл ноты В. Гридин - Озорные наигрыши


Именно это я и имел ввиду. А вот ноты издательства "Композитор" . Здесь прямо указан бемоль . Позволю себе ещё пару вопросов. В предыдущем пассаже  мне в выделенных нотах слышится си бекар, по аналогии с пассажем, завершающем раздел Кто как исполняет это место. Поделитесь. За ответы и помощь- спасибо!


----------



## Maestro V.D. (4 Июн 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Maestro V.D., случайный бекар действует только до конца такта, а в следующем такте, где сексты на октаву выше, его перед нотой ми нет, следовательно там опять действует бемоль, стоящий при ключе. Именно эта опечатка и вызвала недоумение у Николая Сергиенко.
> 
> Нашёл ноты В. Гридин - Озорные наигрыши


Я понимаю, что бекар действует до конца такта. У меня нотки в редакции Лунева, и в них стоит и во втором такте бекар... Возможно так редактировано для упрощения.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (5 Июн 2021)

Николай Сергиенко написал(а):


> мне в выделенных нотах слышится си бекар, по аналогии с пассажем, завершающем раздел


В третьей картинке однозначно бекар, так как в левой руке звучит соль-септ аккорд. Доминанта одним словом.


----------

